# inlevingsverblijf



## Chimel

Dag allemaal,

Wat wordt eigenlijk bedoeld met een "inlevingsverblif"? Wat stel je voor als je dat leest, hoe zou je dit anders formuleren?

Ik heb geen andere context als "We organiseren inlevingsverblijven voor jongeren met een beperking".

Alvast vriendelijk bedankt voor elk inzicht !


----------



## ThomasK

In het Engels: _exposure_, zich (laten) blootstellen aan een andere cultuur. Vaker: inleefverblijf. Je gaat ergens naartoe en je leeft mee met de mensen. Gewoonlijk van ietwat langere duur. Heel confronterend soms, maar boeiend. 
Je gaat bijvoorbeeld in een vreemd land/... couchsurfen in plaats van naar een hotel te gaan. Zo deel je - in bepaalde mate alvast - het dagelijks leven van anderen. Al vaker gedaan, en dan krijg ik een inside view (een zicht op de binnenkant, je kan naar binnen gluren): je leert hoe mensen leven, hoe zij denken, waar zij zwaar aan tillen, waarmee zij worstelen, enz.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt Thomas !   

Het zou dan "séjour d'immersion" zijn in het Frans, maar dat wordt bij ons meestal gekoppeld aan het aanleren van een vreemde taal en niet zo zeer aan het ontdekken van een andere cultuur of manier van leven...


----------



## ThomasK

Juist: een taalbad bij ons. Maar heb je in het Frans niets  als être exposé à of s'exposer? Ik heb even gekeken en bij jullie klinkt het alleen negatief, vrees ik. Misschien  _voyage(r) canapé _lanceren? Maar dat is dan meer couchsurfen. Stel dat je nu voyage d'immersion zou gebruiken? Ik vrees dat die _onderdompeling _bij ons te drukkend overkomt. Wat met inleven in al zijn betekenissen? Je inleven in gevoelens, mogelijk in een nieuwe situatie?

Het is niet bedoeld als assimilatie, helemaal niet. Het is een positieve (positief bedoelde) confrontatie...


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> Wat met inleven in al zijn betekenissen? Je inleven in gevoelens, mogelijk in een nieuwe situatie?


"Zich inleven" in ook heel moeilijk te vertalen...


----------



## ThomasK

Sorry, hoor, maar wij gebruiken dat heel vaak: een soort empathie, "in iemands schoenen gaan staan" als het ware...  Ik weet dat bepaalde woorden in andere talen geen equivalent hebben, maar je moet misschien eens zoeken naar enkele voorbeelden in context via Google. Ik had goed resultaat met "zich * inleven". Probeer eens. 

Zo vond ik deze suggesties, die ik niet perfect vind: 
- Hij _kon zich inleven in_ hun wereldje. / Il _s'insérait dans_ leur univers. (jaja, maar dan niet fysiek) 
- id./ Il _était des_ leurs. (Klinkt mij veel te sterk)
-  Hij _kon zich_ niet _inleven in_ andermans gevoelens. / Qui _ne se souciait guère_ des sentiments des autres. (Tja, dat kan het gevolg zijn, maar het zich-niet-kunnen-inleven is de oorzaak...)
- Hij was een aardige en eerlijke man, _kon zich_ ook goed _inleven in_ de politieke denkwereld van mensen uit andere landen.
C'était un homme sympathique et honnête, qui _s'intégrait_ parfaitement _dans_ l'univers mental politique des gens d'ailleurs. (nounou, zich integreren??? Il comprenait???)


----------



## Chimel

In dezelfde lijn als "inlevingsverblijf": in het aanbod van een organisatie is er sprake van "inleefsessies". Het woord staat zo, zonder verklaring, het is één moment in een vormingsaanbod.

Stel dat je nu dit leest in een activiteitenkalender of op een website of zo: wat zou je verwachten bij een "inleefsessie", wat stel je je daarbij voor?

Kan iemand een synoniem suggereren?

Alvast vriendelijk bedankt voor elk inzicht !


----------



## ThomasK

Inleefverblijf: _exposure _in het Engels, "blootstelling" dus letterlijk. Nu, ik vind het heel vaak, zelden "inlevingsverblijf"! Niks anders dan het eerste. Ik zie  geen courant synoniem. 

Eventueel: inwonen bij een familie voor beperkte tijd. Maar beide woorden betekenen in principe hetzelfde, maar wat een "sessie" dan kan zijn, geen echt idee. Inleven vergt tijd!


----------

